# سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل&#16



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل&#16*

الموضوع بات محتاجا إلي تحليل وخطوات سريعة لمواجهة هذا الوباء المستشري في المجتمع المصري!

أول مرة سمعت عن خطف البنات كان في أوائل السبعينات عندما خطفت بنت رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك القاهرة سليلة الحسب و النسب عندما خطفها بلطجي من العسال في شبرا نعم البنت مسلمة والخاطف مسلم البنت من بيت محترم ، وسبب معرفتي بالموضوع أن أحد أصدقائي وهو قبطي خرج للبحث عنها بمساعدة صديق أخر مسلم وكنا نحن الثلاثة في منتهي الحماس لكي نعرف كيف ومتي ولماذا خطفت بنت هذا الرجل الجار المحترم ؟ البنت كانت تقود سيارتها في ميدان العباسية عندما تعطلت سيارتها النصر 128 في المنطقة الفضاء التي أقيمت عليها مستشفي عين شمس التخصصي بعد ذلك ، عرفنا بعد ذلك أن البلطجي قام بسد ماسورة عادم (الشكمان) السيارة وهي متوقفة في أشارة ميدان العباسية وكما خطط البلطجي تتوقف السيارة أمام جامعة عين شمس وهذا كان بعد الغروب حيث لا يوجد طلبه ولا يحزنون وبالتالي قابلها البلطجي وقال لها أنه ميكانيكي سيارات وقام بعدة محاولات لإصلاح السيارة وبعد تظاهره بفحص الموتور قام بفك أحد سلوك البوجيهات وقام بإخراج السدة من الشكمان فصارت السيارة تعمل ولكن بطريقة تدل علي إن بها عطل ؟  فعرض عليها الميكانيكي المزيف إن يصطحبها إلي ورشته القريبة لإصلاح السيارة.. وعرض عليها أن يقود السيارة حيث انه الخبير بمثل هذا العطل الذي قد يؤدي إلي حرق الموتور. وثقت فيه لأنه أستطاع أن يدير المحرك مرة أخري بعد توقفه تماما.

أخذها الميكانيكي المزيف الي مكان خلاء وأعتدي عليها وقال لها لا حل أمامها ألا أن تتزوجه وألا كيف ستفسر فقدها لعذريتها ولشد خوفها من الفضيحة وافقت وهي مرغمة ؟ ومن هول المفاجأة أنها عرفت من هذا البلطجي انه يعرف عنها كل شيء وعن أسرتها الثرية وأنه سيفضحها أمام العائلة ، ذهبت معه إلي مأذون شرعي أتفق معه البلطجي من قبل وأفهمه أنهم مغرمين ببعضهم البعض وأن أسرتها الثرية ترفض زواجهم لأنه فقير ، فخدع البلطجي المأذون وما جعل الأمور تدخل عليه أكثر أن الفتاة هي التي دفعت له بأجرة . 

وخافت البنت من أن تستغيث بأحد وأصبحت البنت في موقف لا تحسد عليه. 

اختفت البنت ولم يستطيع أحد أن يعرف أين هي إلي أن شاهد ت أحدي صديقتها سيارتها في احد الشوارع الجانبية بالصدفة ألبحته في أحد شوارع جزيرة بدران بجوار معرض العربي (توشيبا) عندما كانت في صحبة والدها ذهب إلي معرض العربي لشراء أو إصلاح تلفزيون قالت البنت لوالدها هذه هي سيارته صديقتي المختفية ؟ فابلغوا الشرطة التي بدأت البحث المكثف ألي أن استدلوا عليها وعن مكان وجودها من أحد المخبرين في المنطقة وعندما واجهت ألشرطه هذا البلطجي بحقيقة خطفة للبنت أخرج لهم قسيمة الزواج... قانونا لم يستطيع البوليس أن يقوم بأي شيء وترك الأهل في حيرة من أمرهم.. نهاية القصة إننا عرفنا كيف أن تساوم هذا الوغد وأن نسترد البنت بعد أن قام بتطليقها نظير مبلغ كبير من المال. وعادت البنت ألي أسرتها مطلقة شرعا وهذا لا يمنعها من الزواج أو ممارسة حياتها الاجتماعية مرة أخري.  

وهذه القصة تكررت كثيرا بدافع المال ولكن مع تغيير الأوضاع وجد هؤلاء البلطجيه طريقه للحصول علي الأموال السخية من الجمعيات الشرعية التي بدأت تمول خطف البنات القبطيات حيث أنها أولا حلال فيهم وثانيا لان البلطجيه أصبحوا يعملون عمل مشروع يمارسون فيه شرورهم عن اقتناع بأنهم يقدمون خدمة جليلة لله بعد أن أعتمد الوهابيون علي نشر تعاليمهم من خلال هؤلاء الخارجين علي القانون وهم نفسهم من استخدم السنج و الجنازير و القبضات الحديدة في انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الشعب من الأخوان المسلمين. 

الضحايا من بنات الأقباط تتعقد أمور حياتهم بصورة اقسي وأعنف من البنت المسلمة لان البنت المسيحية لا تستطيع الزواج ألا مرة واحدة نهيك عن أن هؤلاء البلطجية صاروا يجدون من يساندهم داخل الجهاز التنفيذي والقضاء لأنهم يرفعون شعار الدين فهناك من يساندهم بسبب التعصب المنتشر في مصر كنتيجة مباشرة للأعلام الوهابي الحكومي وكراهيتهم للأخر ومنهم من صار من هذه الجمعيات الشرعية التي لاهم لها ألا أسلامة الأقباط عن طريق الأموال الوهابية ؟ الموضوع أصبح معقد وللغاية وأصبح الحل محتاج إلي وقفة وصراحة وجرائه من كافه الأجهزة الحكومية و السلطة الدينية بشكل عام .

بدون أدني شك تدخل سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في هذا الموضوع الخطير ووجود هذا الملف في يده يعطيه ما يستحق من جدية لوضع حل نهائي له. 

الجمعيات الشرعية والأخوان المسلمين في موضع اتهام خطير وبدون أدني شك الدليل علي تورطهم واضح وضوح الشمس وأن لم يأتي الحل من خلالهم فان الموضوع قد يؤدي إلي اشتعال حرب أهلية يذهب الشعب المصري بأكمله ضحية بعض المخبولين الدينين مع تحكم البلطجيه الارزوقيه لأنه مصدر دخل مشروع من وجهة نظرهم يستغلون فيه براعتهم الإجرامية ويعطون الإيحاء للشعب بأن الإسلام دين يحتاج هؤلاء الافاقيين لكي ينشروه. 

سيدي الرئيس عندما تغتصب بنت قبطية لا يعد اغتصاب بنت فحسب بل هو اغتصاب للأسرة بأكملها وتعيش الأسرة في محنة لا تطاق فهؤلاء المجرمين يرتكبوا جريمة شنعاء في حق الموطنين الأقباط ويرتكبون جريمة شنيعة في حق الوطن و الدين الإسلامي. فان لم تكن غيور علي أبناء وطنك وهذا شيء مستبعد عنك فمستحيل أن لا تكون غيور علي دينك ووطنك. 

سيدي الرئيس لعلك تتساءل عن مدي كراهيتي لأعمال صفوت الشريف و حبيب العادلي وعندما أقول أعمالهم افرق بين الشخص ووظيفته فمن المحتمل جدا أن يكون حبيب العادلي لعجزة في مواجهة هذا الأمر الخطير  يكفي علي الخبر مجور لأنه لا يستطيع التصدي لهذا التيار وبتفشي عملاء الأخوان المسلمين في كوادر الداخلية.

 أما صفوت الشريف فهو علي ما أعتقد ويعتقد العديد انه متورط شخصيا في هذه الأعمال الدنيئة وكما يقول المثل مافيش دخان بلا نيران. 

وقفة صراحة بل حساب عسير تحاسب فيه سيادتكم وزير الداخلية وجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة في تخاذلهم عن كشف هذه المخططات التي تستهدف أمن المواطن المصري أصبحت أمر لا مفر منه، أما صفوت الشريف فصدقني يا سعادة الرئيس هو أكبر عقبة في طريق سيادتكم شخصيا وطريق السيد جمال مبارك في نفض تلك الانطباع السيئ عن حكم سعادتكم فهو لا يعمل ألا من أجل مصلحة الشخصية فقط دون أي اعتبار لمصلحة الوطن أو مصلحة الحزب الوطني. رحمة ببنات مصر سواء مسلمات أومسيحيات أصبح من واجبك كأب لهم جميعا. أذكرك يا سيدي بتلك الواقعة البشعة التي قتلت فيها بائعة السكاكين المسلمة أخت مسلمة أخري بسبب الحاجة للصرف علي هذا الأفاق الذي غرر بها طمعا في أموال والدها الثري وعندما لم يهتم الأب بابنته أحال هذا البلطجي حياة البنت إلي جحيم وأصبحت يائسة من حياتها وهي فوق كل هذا حامل فلم يكن لديها أي خيار ألا الوقوع في هاوية الجريمة التي لا تنتهي. وتحولت بنت الناس إلي مجرمة بل قاتله وهي تحمل في أحشائها طفل مسكين سيخرج ألي الدنيا بلا أب أو أسرة وأم مجرمة فكيف تتخيل أن يتحول مجتمعنا المصري إلي هذا الوضع المشين ونحن المصريين لا ترضي يا سيدي الرئيس أن يقال عن عصرك انك اهتممت بكرسي الحكم أكثر من اهتمامك بأبناء شعب مصر الذي هو أمانه في عنقك. 

سيدي الرئيس اهتمامك بتنقية شوائب بل مصائب الحياة الاجتماعية في مصر أصبح من وجهة نظري أهم وأعمق من كل الحروب التي خاضتها مصر. نحن بحاجة إلي عبور جديد نتخطى فيه اكبر مانع وعائق في مستقبل مصر فانحلال مبادئ المجتمع بات كما النار أسفل رماد زيف التدين الوهابي.


----------



## nabil (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقوووللللللل*


الان يتحدثون عن خطف الفتيات !!!! 





بدأ فتح موضوع خطف الفتيات المسيحيات فى القنوات الفضائيه ويقال ان حسنى مبارك اهتم شخصيا بحاله منها . 



لقد كنا اول من فتح هذا الموضوع ولقد هوجمنا من قبل المسيحين قبل المسلمين فى بدايه الامر ولكننا لم نهتم واستمرينا فى عملنا حتى ان سيدنا البابا اعلنها صراحه .. 



وللعلم اننا لدينا ملف كامل لكل الفتيات المخطوفات موثق بالصور والمعلومات وتسجيلات صوتيه كامله لمن يهمه الامر .. ومن يريد الحصول عليه من المسؤلين المصريين يستطيع الاتصال بنا وسنعطيه كل المعلومات المطلوبه 

للاتصال بنا 

Board_meca@rogers.com


----------



## azaa (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

المفروض ان كل بنت تحرص على نفسها كويس اوى ولا تعطى الامان الى اى شخص فى هذا الزمان


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

الظاهر خطف البنات اتجدد زي ما اسمع يا ميرنا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

*

أما صفوت الشريف فهو علي ما أعتقد ويعتقد العديد انه متورط شخصيا في هذه الأعمال الدنيئة وكما يقول المثل مافيش دخان بلا نيران. 

وقفة صراحة بل حساب عسير تحاسب فيه سيادتكم وزير الداخلية وجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة في تخاذلهم عن كشف هذه المخططات التي تستهدف أمن المواطن المصري أصبحت أمر لا مفر منه، أما صفوت الشريف فصدقني يا سعادة الرئيس هو أكبر عقبة في طريق سيادتكم شخصيا وطريق السيد جمال مبارك في نفض تلك الانطباع السيئ عن حكم سعادتكم فهو لا يعمل ألا من أجل مصلحة الشخصية فقط دون أي اعتبار لمصلحة الوطن أو مصلحة الحزب الوطني



موضوعك رائع ياميرنا
شكرا على المجهود
الرب يبارك خدمتك
ياريت يجد أذان صاغية
الرب يرحمنا ويحافظ على بناتنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

*أنا اعرف حاله خطفت لأسبوع
ولما تظاهر الناس داخل الكنيسه  أعتصموا أيام

عادت الفتاه


ولم تعرف كيف أختطفت وأين كانت ؟؟


ربنا يرحمنا

ويحمى بناتنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

ربنا يرحمنا ويحمى اولاده
شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## نسيم حبيب (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

ربنا موجود وهو قادر على كل شى والغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند اللة


----------



## soso a (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

ربنا يرحمنا ويحمى بناته 

آآآآآمين


----------



## maged18 (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سيادة الرئيس هل خطف البنات في مصر مقصور عل*

موضوع خطف البنات المسيحيات من قبل المسلمين ده لان دينهم جنسي يفترس الجسد تاني حاجة اشمعنى البنات لان هى عرض الرجل فاذا افترس عرض الرجل يكون ضعيف لكن المفاجاة ان كل مسلم اضعيف لكن يحس انه قوي لما يتقوي على البنات وخصوصا لو كانت مسيحية 
انتم ضعفاء ايها المسلمين ودليل على ضعفكم خطف بناتنا


----------

